# LOOKING FOR REPUTABLE BREEDERS OF TEACUP OR TOY POODLES



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Can't help you with breeder recommendations, "the Northeast" covers a large area so that's a lot to look at, but the term "teacup" is not recognized as a size classification for ANY breed of dog (at least not that i'm aware of) - it's usually a marketing term used by mills and backyard breeders who are producing severely under sized puppies for profit. Same goes for "Micro", "Tiny", "Tiny Toy", "teddy bear" and so on (or "King", "Super", "Giant", "Royal", and so forth for larger dogs). 

The problem with this kind of breeding is that these breeders are not producing puppies with health in mind. There's usually no health testing, no genetic screening, and no concern for the probable potential health complications that come with breeding undersized (or oversized) dogs. They just put a couple of tiny (usually runt sized) dogs together and hope for the best. So you typically wind up with a puppy that has breed specific and size related health issues that you WOULDN'T see in a properly bred dog. 

That said, if you're looking for a Toy Poodle and prefer it stay Toy sized (IE no chance it grows to the technical Mini size) then you can absolutely find a reputable responsible Toy breeder who breeds with that smaller size in mind. You can check local and national breed clubs or kennel clubs to start. Start looking for events (like dog shows) where you may run into some handlers, owners, etc. You may even be able to find a lead by asking local vets or groomers if they know of anybody who breeds Toy Poodles. 

All else fails, you can always use google. That's how i found Dublin's breeder. Through her, i found Limerick's. You just have to know what to look for when navigating websites - red flags that tell you to avoid the breeder at all cost, signs of a good breeder, etc etc. 

Bare basics? Look for health testing - elbows/hips through OFA, eyes through i believe it's CERF, and so on. Look for breed specific and general issues. Look for accomplishments - what have they done with their dogs? To me, "great family pet" doesn't cut it for breeding. I may not look strictly for showing/titling but i want to see something.... TDI, obedience titles, etc. Look for a good contract - health guarantee, genetic health guarantee, spay/neuter, etc etc. 

Red flags: "teacup" or other marketing terms used to describe the dogs, no mention of breeding dogs' accomplishments, "financing options available", no mention of genetic health testing, no contract, lousy health guarantee, ANY type of "Mixed" breeding (IE designer dogs).

If you google search for breeders in your area, you can always post the website here and we can help you determine if they're responsible or not.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

ilovelucy2 said:


> I am looking for a Teacup or very small Toy female poodle. My human canine past away 2 and a half years ago. While I am still devastated, I am hoping to find a loving companion again. Obviously looking for a healthy littlel girl. If you know of a reputable breeder of Teacups or Toys, please let me know. Anywhere in the Northeast is preferable, but I would consider going anywhere to find another Lucy. Thank you.


Your best source for recommendations is the nearest poodle club (just google "poodle club near xxxxxx" substituting your location for the xs. You can also go to poodleclubofamerica.org for information. 

As someone else mentioned, avoid the use of "teacup" in your inquiries.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You might want to check the breeder referral services for the Poodle Club of America, the Massachusetts Poodle Club, the Quinnipiac Poodle Club, or the Poodle Club of Mohawk Valley.

As already mentioned, "teacup" is a term rarely used by reputable breeders. Toy poodles are already small enough they are approaching the limits of what a healthy dog can be. Growing them any smaller puts them at risk of various problems. Puppy brokers shipping lapdogs in from southern and midwestern puppy mills are a huge problem. I hate the idea of a mother dog spending her entire life in a bare metal cage, whelping out puppies. These puppies often have behavioral problems, as they aren't socialized properly during their formative weeks. 

Two other red flags for toy puppy breeders are breeders who sell puppies at 8 weeks and breeders who do not groom the faces. Toy puppies are prone to potentially fatal low blood sugar. Waiting until the puppy is 10 or 12 weeks, when the puppy is better able to regulate its food intake and blood sugar levels, reduces the chances of the puppy dying from sugar shock. Grooming is part of a poodle's life. Waiting until 12 weeks or later to introduce clippers makes the first salon visit unnecessarily hard on both the puppy and the groomer. The puppy should have been clipped several times before going home, even if you plan to keep him in a teddy bear trim.

I like to see an indication that the breeder has shown their dogs, even if I just want a pet. ("Champion bloodlines" is a meaningless term. Every single poodle on the planet has a champion somewhere up the family tree.) A poodle needs a good temperament to put up with all the grooming and handling needed to succeed in the show ring. That same steady temperament is good for me as a pet owner. I also want to see the breeder posting test results to OFA.org.

Once you find a breeder you like, be prepared to wait. Normally a toy poodle only produces two or three offspring, and a good breeder doesn't have dozens of breeding females. Also be prepared to be flexible about color or gender, and be prepared for a sudden call out of the blue. Often a breeder will hold puppies back until the pups are a bit older in order to evaluate them as show prospects. Once the decision is made the breeder will contact people on the wait list to place the pups deemed not quite right for the future of the show program.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

cowpony said:


> . . .


Cowpony, that is a wonderful post about buying a poodle! 

I keep a list of reputable breeders for the Enchanted Poodle Club (Albuquerque, NM). I send it along with a document on buying a puppy whenever I get an enquiry - which is a couple of times a week. I think all the poodle clubs are pretty good about referring people to good breeders and about providing good information.

May I incorporate some of your post into my "buying a poodle" document?


----------



## ilovelucy2 (Dec 16, 2021)

Thank you so much for your insight. A lot of it I know but there was a lot I didnt. Lucy was born to a show dog breeder and we didn't get her until she was 5 mos.old. She was probably to small to show, but had the parents for it. Trying to get a clone. Thanks again.


----------



## ilovelucy2 (Dec 16, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Cowpony, that is a wonderful post about buying a poodle!
> 
> I keep a list of reputable breeders for the Enchanted Poodle Club (Albuquerque, NM). I send it along with a document on buying a puppy whenever I get an enquiry - which is a couple of times a week. I think all the poodle clubs are pretty good about referring people to good breeders and about providing good information.
> 
> May I incorporate some of your post into my "buying a poodle" document?


Of course. Thanks. *p*


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Avoid any breeder that mentions « teacup » at all costs. They won’t be reputable.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

My groomer breeds and shows Toys in CT. Look up LiRits Toy Poodles. I haven't any personal experience with them other than she is Elroy's groomer and she does a wonderful job of it! Often a couple of her little ones are hanging out with her in the (grooming) shop, and they are very friendly and quite adorable.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Johanna said:


> I keep a list of reputable breeders for the Enchanted Poodle Club (Albuquerque, NM). I send it along with a document on buying a puppy whenever I get an enquiry - which is a couple of times a week. I think all the poodle clubs are pretty good about referring people to good breeders and about providing good information.
> 
> May I incorporate some of your post into my "buying a poodle" document?


Go for it.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I just noticed a litter announcement on the William Penn Poodle Club site. No idea if the pups have found homes by now, as the post went up last month, but it might be worth investigating.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF! 

We understand the pain of losing our beloved companions and are glad to help as we can. 

There's a lot of very good advice and info above. I'm taking a bit of a different direction and asking you, on Lucy's behalf, to not try to find a clone of her. There is only one Lucy and asking another pup to be her isn't truly fair to that new pup. 
Let your heart open to someone new and all that they have to bring to your life.


----------



## Ivyann (Dec 17, 2021)

From what I hear teacups often have a shorter life span. My five and a half pounder lived 15 years. Teacups are four and a half and under. My boy took a lot of care. He had to wear clothes to keep warm. He often would not eat unless I hand fed him. They can get hypoglycemic. I also cooked wild salmon, organic chicken and broccoli for him. He liked Stella and Chewy, chicken. He had a heart murmur and seizures. He fell off the couch and had to have hip surgery. He had to have his teeth cleaned every 6 months. He still lost a lot of teeth. If it was wet or cold outside he would come in from outside and poo in the house. We did not correct him, after so many years of this. He could not be outside alone. He had to sleep with us. He had separation anxiety. Always cried in his car kennel. Would get a fever after vaccines, we stopped all vaxes. Could not have flea control. So we washed him and picked out fleas a few times a week. Could not have any pets larger than him in the house. Our 9 pound foster hurt his back. It was all worth it. He was the best dog ever. He was in super good health and ran like a puppy until 2 weeks before his death. It's like having a baby that never grows up. We took him everywhere. He sat in his bag while we went out to eat. Never made a noise as long as he was right next to us.


----------

